# Problema aggiornamento Kde

## fejfbo

Ciao a tutti, in seguito a un update tenta di aggiornarmi kde-libs ma restituisce questo errore

```
grep: /usr/lib/libXi.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libXi.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXi.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libartskde.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/arts/kde'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/arts'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 175, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ho pensato ad un problema di libXi, ma è hard-masked

Mi sembra strano è che io ho installato la versione 3.4.3 di kde, perchè mi richiede quella libreria in versioen 3.4.3-r1?Last edited by fejfbo on Sat Jan 28, 2006 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep: /usr/lib/libXi.la: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

In effetti io non ho /usr/lib/libXi.la, ma /usr/lib/libXi.a   :Shocked:  Hai idea del perché te la chieda?

Per la cronaca quel file appartiene a x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

Ciao

----------

## fejfbo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Hai idea del perché te la chieda?

 

Purtroppo non ne ho la più pallida idea!   :Confused: 

----------

## Dece

Se è la stessa libreria, prova a fare un link simbolico...   :Confused: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Se è la stessa libreria, prova a fare un link simbolico...  

 

No, ho controllato e i .la non sono equivalenti ai .a! Sono delle specie di script generati da libtool (sto guardando il man per capirci qualcosa).

EDIT: prova a creare /usr/lib/libXi.la e metterci:

```
# libXi.la - a libtool library file

# Generated by ltmain.sh - GNU libtool 1.4.3 (1.922.2.111 2002/10/23 02:54:36)

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

# The name that we can dlopen(3).

dlname='libXi.so'

# Names of this library.

library_names='libXi.so libXi.so libXi.so'

# The name of the static archive.

old_library=''

# Libraries that this one depends upon.

dependency_libs=''

# Version information for libXi.

current=0

age=0

revision=0

# Is this an already installed library?

installed=yes

# Files to dlopen/dlpreopen

dlopen=''

dlpreopen=''

# Directory that this library needs to be installed in:

libdir='/usr/lib'

```

Non garantisco che funzioni ma sembra coerente con gli altri .la installati nel mio sistema (rigenerarlo con libtool mi è sembrato più difficile); il problema nasce se questa libreria ha delle dipendenze. Se qualcuno ha idea di come si usi libtool su una libreria già installata si faccia avanti...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## fejfbo

up please.

Non riesco a venirne a capo di quell'errore con le mie scarse conoscenze.

Ho provato anche a cercare nel forum ma non trovo errori simili   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Posta un 

```
emerge info
```

.

----------

## fejfbo

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache apm arts asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad matroska mhash mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php php2 png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis wxwindows xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## fejfbo

Se creo il file /usr/lib/libXi.la come suggerito:

```
libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXi.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libDCOP.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/dcop'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/dcop'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3/dcop'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 175, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## fejfbo

Perdonatemi... nessuna idea?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Perdonatemi... nessuna idea?  

 

Purtroppo no...

Comunque visto che sulla mia macchina non l'ha chiesto (anche se l'ho installato parecchio tempo fa), io proverei con revdep-rebuild e simili, controllerei le use, e (sigh) reinstallerei xorg o qualche dipendenza che sospetti sia responsabile.

Se no, credo che non resti altro che studiarsi libtool per creare quel file.

I miei 2 centesimi di uro.

Ciao

----------

## lavish

Il problema non mi sembra così strano eh  :Razz: 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh <versione di gcc precedentemente installata>
```

Prova  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

niente da fare!   :Crying or Very sad: 

[edit] Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo, ma per ora maschero il pacchetto per continuare l'update, dato che non riesco ad uscirne da questo problema   :Embarassed:  [/edit]

----------

## lavish

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> niente da fare!  

 

 :Confused:  Mi sembra strano che tu non riesca a risolvere in nessun modo.. che comando hai dato esattamente?

----------

## fejfbo

Me lo richiedeva durante l'aggiornamento che faccio ogni tanto con 

```
emerge -uDv world
```

ovviamente dopo il sync.

La cosa strana è che io ho installato la versione 3.4.3 di kde, non capisco perchè mi richieda quell'aggiornamento e per giunta che non funzioni!!!

----------

## lavish

Sto parlando di 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh ...
```

Che comando hai dato esattamente?  :Razz: 

----------

## fejfbo

Ho provato sia con 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.6
```

sia con

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.4
```

----------

